# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Een gezond gebit is belangrijk! - Artikel

## Agnes574

Een gezond gebit is belangrijk !

Een slechte mondhygiëne heeft rechtstreekse gevolgen voor onze tanden en ons tandvlees (cariës, ontsteking, vernietiging van de steunweefsels). Maar er zijn nog andere nefaste effecten: vroeggeboorte, complicaties bij diabetes, verhoogd cardiovasculair risico enz. 


Bacteriën vallen de tanden en het tandvlees aan 

Bacteriën gedijen goed in onze mond en vermenigvuldigen zich dankzij allerlei 
afzettingen en andere voedingsresten. Als ze zich tussen de tand en het 
tandvlees opstapelen, vormen ze tandplaque. Dit concentraat van microben 
veroorzaakt ontstekingen en valt de tanden, de steunweefsels en vervolgens de botten genadeloos aan. Dit wordt parodontitis genoemd. 

In het algemeen kan iedereen met dit probleem te maken krijgen. Vandaar het belang van een goede mondhygiëne, door de tanden na elke maaltijd te poetsen, regelmatig bij de tandarts op bezoek te gaan en tandsteen te laten verwijderen. 


Parodontitis : ook indirecte gevolgen 

Veel minder bekend is dat de bacteriën in onze mond ook op andere plaatsen in het lichaam schade kunnen berokkenen. Wanneer ze een ontsteking veroorzaken, komen er namelijk schadelijke stoffen vrij die in de algemene bloedsomloop terecht kunnen komen en andere organen kunnen aantasten.
Dit zijn drie voorbeelden die de invloed van parodontitis op de algemene gezondheid heeft.

Vroeggeboorte
Zwangere vrouwen met parodontitis lopen 2,7 keer meer risico om een te vroeg geboren kind op de wereld te zetten. Het is tijdens de zwangerschap dus van cruciaal belang om eventuele mondaandoeningen goed te verzorgen. Idealiter moet een vrouw in het begin van de zwangerschap of zelfs bij een geplande zwangerschap een arts raadplegen. 

Diabetescomplicaties 
Parodontitis heeft een negatieve invloed op de diabetesbeheersing. Diabetici moeten deze ziekte dus bijzonder ernstig nemen en ze bij het optreden van de eerste symptomen behandelen (rood, pijnlijk, gezwollen tandvlees,). 
En het toppunt is dat een diabetespatiënt een hoger risico van ernstige parodontitis heeft en dat de evolutie ervan versnelt.

Cardiovasculaire aandoeningen
Iemand met parodontitis loopt drie keer meer risico op een acuut cardiovasculair accident, zoals een infarct of een cerebrovasculair accident. Parodontitis zorgt er namelijk voor dat de wand van de carotis (de halsslagader, waarlangs het bloed van het hart naar de hersenen wordt vervoerd) geleidelijk verdikt. Het is door dit mechanisme dat patiënten met parodontitis meer gevaar lopen voor een cardiovasculair accident.

Moet het nog gezegd dat deze drie redenen volstaan om ons ertoe aan te zetten onze tanden en ons tandvlees goed te verzorgen? En om ons ertoe bewegen een tandarts te raadplegen bij de eerste tekenen van orodentale ontsteking? 


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

*10 tips voor een mooi en gezond gebit!*
Mooie tanden zijn belangrijk voor veel mensen. Een mooi gebit is een goed visitekaartje. Je ziet er verzorgd en schoon uit. Maar hoe houd je je gebit mooi en gezond? Een paar makkelijke tips!

1. Poets twee maal per dag, zo blijft je gebit schoon en fris en bescherm je jezelf tegen de schadelijke invloeden van tandplak. Tandplak bestaat uit bacterien en veroorzaakt gaatjes.
2. Gebruik tandpasta met fluoride, een stof die je glazuur helpt te versterken. Dit maakt je tanden minder kwetsbaar voor zuuraanvallen.
3. Poets minimaal 2 minuten per poetsbeurt, zo krijgen de enzymen in de tandpasta de tijd om goed hun werk te doen en je tandvlees en gebit goed te reinigen.
4. Begin onderaan aan de buitenkant, dan de binnenkant en dan de kauwvlakken. Herhaal dit voor het bovengebit.
5. Besteed aandacht aan je tandvlees. Masseer tijdens het poetsen zachtjes het tandvlees. Zet je borstel zo op het tandvlees dat de borstelharen tussen de tand en het tandvlees kunnen komen. Op die manier blijft je tandvlees gezond en voorkom je vervelende ontstekingen.
6. Ben je serieus over je tandvlees? Er zijn speciale tandpasta’s met enzymen die helpen je tandvlees gezond te houden zoals Zendium tandpasta.
7. Floss je gebit, je komt hiermee op plekken waar je tandenborstel niet kan komen. Zo haal je alle etensresten tussen je tanden vandaan. Bovendien zal je gebit witter blijven en voorkom je tandvleesontsteking.
8. Gebruik mondwater, dit is anti-bacterieel en helpt dus goed tegen tandvleesontsteking en tandplak. Bovendien kan het een slechte adem helpen voorkomen.
9. Poets elektrisch, het is aangetoond dat men beter poetst met een elektrische tandenborstel. Deze borstels maken tot wel 15.000 poetsbewegingen per minuut en zijn makkelijker in lastige hoekjes te manouvreren! Zo verwijder je meer tandplak en blijft je gebit langer in goede conditie. Er zijn al goede elektrische tandenborstels vanaf 20 euro.
10. Over witte tanden: de kleur van je tanden is genetisch bepaald. Het tandbeen (de binnenkant van je tand) bepaald welke tint je tanden hebben. Van nature zijn hoektanden iets geler omdat het tandbeen daar dikker is. Wil je wittere tanden? Dan kun je beginnen met het minderen van koffie, thee en roken en poetsen met een whitening tandpasta. Er zijn ook whitening strips verkrijgbaar met een bleekgel waardoor waterstofperoxide vrij komt. Deze stof zorgt ervoor dat het glazuur iets witter wordt. Het is niet schadelijk voor de tanden, maar kan ze wel tijdelijk gevoeliger maken.

_(Bron: sochicken.nl)_

----------

